# Presason Game 7 at Suns Sunday Oct [email protected]:30PM



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason Game 1*

If any of our preseason games are televised I haven't found out where.If you want to listen to this game online NBA audio league pass is free this season and all you'll need to do is go to NBA.com and sign up for a free account.In the boxscore below there's a link that says*listen now.*


http://www.nba.com/games/20071010/CHAORL/boxscore.html


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1*

Well, *the Magic beat us 123-99.*. I didn't see or listen to any of this but it doesn't look like we played very well.

Boxscore

Next game vs. the Hawks tonight at 7.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 1*

Oh wow, I wonder who'll win. We'll have the edge over them though since we have been winning over and over again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

http://www.nba.com/games/20071011/CHAATL/boxscore.html

It's the third quarter now and the Hawks have started on a huge run against us.I haven't been listening,I just took a look at the boxscore.

Gerald apparently isn't playing tonight.It looks as someone named Jameel Watkins has played nearly 10 minutes in the first half.He's tall so I would guess he might have a chance at a roster spot.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

morrison is shooting well. 

hopefully he won't look like such a bust this year.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

Morrison has looked fairly good in both of the preseason games. Maybe he's turning things around, then again maybe it's just preseason. Carroll looking deserving of his contract as well.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

whats up with Felton and his TOs?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

I thought Emeka was supposed to be out for the season?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

Sean May is out for the season with microfracture surgery and probably won't play for us again because of the size of his option.There's nothing wrong with Emeka that I know about

Apparently Gerald sat out because of pain in his right knee.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*

Can't even imagine the thought of how bad our interior defense would be if we lost Emeka for just ONE game, let alone the whole season


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Preseason Game 2 at ATL*



Diable said:


> Sean May is out for the season with microfracture surgery *and probably won't play for us again because of the size of his option.*There's nothing wrong with Emeka that I know about
> 
> Apparently Gerald sat out because of pain in his right knee.


I think we've picked up his option already...same time we did Felts. Even if they haven't I'd guess that they would regardless of the surgery. 2.6 million isn't that much of a gamble; if he can't come back insurance would cover it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason game 3 vs Heat*

Boxscore on NBA.com isn't working right now.That's probably because the game is in the Greensboro Coliseum which isn't an NBA arena.Here's the link to listen to the game
http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason game 3 vs Heat*

RECAP BOXSCORE
Before anyone asks Richardson didn't play in this game because he and his wife are expecting a child.I don't know any details.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18>Charlotte </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> G. Wallace</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>12-15</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Okafor</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. Hollins</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> M. Carroll</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>17 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. Felton</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> A. Morrison</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Watkins</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. McInnis</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> W. Herrmann</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Davidson</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> C.J. Watson</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> D. Anderson</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> P. Brezec</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - - Team Dec</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> O. Harrington</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Left Knee Injury</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> S. May</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Right Knee Injury</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>236</TD><TD>32-69</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>24-28</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>92 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.464</TD><TD>.364</TD><TD>.857</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 8 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason game 3 vs Heat*

I wish I could see the games to see how he's playing but judging from the boxscores this Hollins experiment at C is not going to last long at all. Just buying time for Primoz to get back


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Preseason game 3 vs Heat*



nutmeged3 said:


> I wish I could see the games to see how he's playing but judging from the boxscores this Hollins experiment at C is not going to last long at all. Just buying time for Primoz to get back


I went last night.

He's not THE starter IMO, but he's going to be servicable. He brings energy and no fear defense (he FIGHTS for rebounds...was doing it well against Zo). He also made Haslem a non factor after blowing the first couple of possessions. His biggest downside is on offense where he has nothing short of a dunk.

We can "hide" him a lot though due to all the other scorers we can put on the court.

I really liked Davidson...excellent vision (you could see one eye following the ball while he almost never lost his man) and a sweet midrange shot. He's very good for non set baskets.

We're probably going C by committee.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

Don't know if Richardson will play tonight,but the game is in Charlotte so it's more likely that he will.I don't know how things have gone with the baby

BOXSCORE/AUDIO League Pass


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

Jason Richardson against Vince Carter is always fun. But uh, why wouldn't he play?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

Richardson and his wife are expecting a child.That's why he didn't play the other night and from the boxscore he's not playing tonight


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

damnit, well how has everyone been playing together so far? I live in minnesota...so can you give me a play by play on how they move together? How has Raymond Improved, what about Okafor and Wallace?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

It's not on TV I don't think. You're gonna have to go by the boxscore or listening to the game in the link Diable gave in the first post


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 vs Nets*

Jamareo Davidson is looking good


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason Game 5 Hawks 104 Bobcats 98*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007101830


> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Rookie Al Horford scored a career-high 22 points and the Atlanta Hawks held off a second-half rally to beat the Charlotte Bobcats 104-98 Thursday in an exhibition game. Horford, who led Florida to back-to-back NCAA titles before becoming the third pick in the draft, added 12 rebounds for the Hawks.
> Josh Childress had 19 points, Josh Smith 17 and Marvin Williams 12 for Atlanta. Anthony Johnson and rookie Acie Law each added 10.
> Gerald Wallace had 34 points and 10 rebounds for the Bobcats, who were out rebounded 45-29 -- including 17-4 in offensive boards. Jason Richardson had 17 points and Raymond Felton added 13.


*BOXSCORE*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18>Charlotte </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Carroll</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. McInnis</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Watkins</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Hollins</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> G. Wallace</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>11-18</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>11-14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> A. Morrison</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> W. Herrmann</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Okafor</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. Felton</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> D. Anderson</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Richardson</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Davidson</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> P. Brezec</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> O. Harrington</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Knee Surgery</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> S. May</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Knee Surgery</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>233</TD><TD>38-73</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>16-23</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>98 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.521</TD><TD>.462</TD><TD>.696</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 5 Hawks 104 Bobcats 98*

This game was some sort of special event for school kids.I don't remember what it's called.

I sort of wonder if the boxscore is accurate in stating that Okafor played 45 minutes.That makes no sense,especially as his stats look as though he barely played.It's the preseason,but I don't like the fact that a rookie got 22 points in 21 minutes.This guy isn't Kareem,he's not even that great a scorer.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game 5 Hawks 104 Bobcats 98*

Horford is a stud, no need to hate. And he played 34 minutes, not 21.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preseason Game 6 at Lakers Sat 10/20 at 10:30PM*

BOXSCORE/AUDIOLEAGUEPASS​Game just started and the boxscore isn't up yet if you go to nba.com/bobcats the FLASH link is working and it's 8-17 Lakers freaking Derek Fisher is already in double figures with 10 points.To the right of the flash boxscore is the LISTEN button for Audio league Pass​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 6 at Lakers Sat 10/20 at 10:30PM*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD> (2-4)
</TD><TD width=370><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=ysptblclbg3 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=15 height=1>http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2007102013</TD></TR><TR align=middle bgColor=#dedec6><TD class=ysptblbdr2 width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD width=10 height=18> </TD><TD> </TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>1</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>2</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>3</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>4</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores align=right width=35>Total</TD><TD class=yspscores width=65></TD><TD class=ysptblbdr2 width=1 rowSpan=5></TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23></TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*Charlotte* </TD><TD class=yspscores>25</TD><TD class=yspscores>21</TD><TD class=yspscores>24</TD><TD class=yspscores>23</TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>93 </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>Final </TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=2></TD><TD colSpan=8 height=1></TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23>







</TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*LA Lakers* </TD><TD class=yspscores>24</TD><TD class=yspscores>31</TD><TD class=yspscores>38</TD><TD class=yspscores>20</TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>*113* </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right> </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=15 height=1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> (2-2)
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3 height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> Charlotte </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> G. Wallace</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>10-11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>28 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Okafor</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. Hollins</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Felton</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. Anderson</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> P. Brezec</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> A. Morrison</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. McInnis</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Watkins</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> W. Herrmann</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Carroll</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C.J. Watson</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Davidson</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>62</TD><TD>19-52</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>20-26</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>63 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.365</TD><TD>.385</TD><TD>.769</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 6 at Lakers Sat 10/20 at 10:30PM*

I obviously didn't look at that very closely since the boxscore only has 63 points.Apparently Adam Morrison injured his knee in this game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK​Not sure if the box will show up there or not.I'll check back later if I don't forget.I don't believe it's televised.

There are only two preseason games remaining,this game and a charity game friday night at the Joel in Winston(proceeds will benefit Chris Paul's CP3 Foundation)​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boxscore
Final Score Suns 98 Cats 88


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> Boxscore
> Final Score Suns 98 Cats 88


Why didn't Davidson play? Also, if Hermann gets 38 minutes of playing time, then there is no sense for him not to be in double figures (I don't care if it is an exhibition.)

Things, not looking good early, hopefully we get some better post play & better play out of Raymond or this is going to be another long season. At least we still get to see the J Rich and Gerald dunk highlights :clap:


----------

